# Inner Ankle Pain - Burton Photons



## rlmv (Apr 19, 2019)

I bought a pair of Burton Photon double BOA boots end of last season and took it out for the first time earlier this month. First three days I had no problems. Rode full days, and while I initially had some arch pain, it went away by day 2. On Day 4, I decided to get them heat molded. Once I got on the mountain, I felt some ankle pain on the inside ankle of my front foot (left foot). Tried several things to relieve the pain such as changing the binding angle and adding some padding, but anytime I went on an edge, I'd feel pain. I think it was so irritated that it didn't matter what I did to adjust it, any rubbing would hurt. In case you're wondering about sizing, I did measure and the boot measures half a size big...but when i stand up, my toes are grazing the front. I tried a smaller size boot before I bought this one and the toes were completely cramped, which is how I landed at this one. I'm anxious to get back on the mountain to see if the pain goes away, but wanted to see if anyone had suggestions. Should I get them heat molded again before I ride?

Thanks!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It seems like you can choose for boots to be uncomfortable at first, or later after they break in. You're at the stage where the smaller boots would have broken in to fit your feet much better. At this point, you've got some bootfitting options to consider- you can build up on the liner, cut some away, remold the liner, or some combo of those things. You can even remold just that spot if you have a heat gun or maybe even a blowdryer. Have you checked out AngrySnowboarder's bootfit 101 series? It helped me squeeze life out of boots that were too big and get rid of hot spots like the one on your ankle. 
Bootfit 101


----------



## rlmv (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for the link to Bootfit 101, lots of good stuff there.


----------

